
Ask HN: Best way to organize recommendations from friends for travel? - planert41
Whenever I travel to a new city&#x2F;country, I always end up spending a lot of time manually organizing all the recommendations from friends (ie: restaurants, POI).<p>I either: 
1) List names down in a draft email in real time when my friends tells me
2) Pin places on Google Maps 
3) Search chat history 
4) Call my friend up in real time and ask him for recommendations close to me.<p>Conversely I also have trouble when friends ask me for food recommendations in Chicago. I just pull a list from memory but I&#x27;m sure i&#x27;m missing some pretty awesome places. And hope that my friend somehow remembers them too.<p>The list itself is great for planning, but inconvenient when you&#x27;re trying to spontaneously figure out what to do next around you.<p>Does anyone else on HN have a similar pain point? Is there a better solution beyond manual note-taking&#x2F;Google Maps?<p>TLDR - Foodie is having a hard time collecting&#x2F;organizing food recommendations from friends for travel. Do you have a similar pain point? What do you do?
======
notoriousjpg
No, and I find most itinerary planning sites pretty clumsy to use. Personally
I rely on google maps.

